# Gray's Anatomy - Season Finale 5/15/06



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Bye, Denny. Bye, Doc. We hardly knew ye.

So Izzy's out of the surgical program. It'll be interesting to see how they keep her in the show, and if she faces any legal consequences, such as a wrongful death lawsuit from Denny's family.

So now everybody knows about the Chief's "secret" affair with Ellis Gray. His wife knew, and she still stuck with him. I don't know whether that was foolish or admirable on her part. Quite possibly both.

So Meredith and McDreamy are back on again, and Dr. Vet has already figured it out. How many episodes did they sign Chris O'Donnell for next season? Three? Four?

So who had the best prom dress? Izzy in that red strapless gown -- yowzah. Callie made the most of her ample charms in hers. Meredith's just showed off how skinny her arms are -- bleah.

What have you got to say?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I say I'll delete the thread I just started on this


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Yours beat mine by a minute. I'm asking them to merge mine into yours.


----------



## LooseWiring (Jan 6, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> Yours beat mine by a minute. I'm asking them to merge mine into yours.


That just sounds so wrong...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

soon as I saw yours Gray I reported mine. So here we are


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Gunny, you should reiterate your excellent observations.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Ok I'll try 
Lot's of great scenes tonight.
Classic Bailey  "Where are my Suck ups?" and taking over the Prom. :up: :up:
The Chief's interrogation being used by the gang to work on their own issues was great. Especially poignant, Yang. "I won't tell you how to be less human" I got sand in my eye or something.
I HATE HATE HATE Meredith and McDreamy involved again. It means the show will focus on her more next season instead of the much better ensemble cast.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

We all knew Denny was going to die. It was inevitable. Yet, I found the scenes after his death, with Izzy in bed with him, incredibly painful to watch. That brought back lots of memories, and I just thought it was extremely well acted. It was a surprising touch to have Alex be the one to comfort Izzy. 

I really wish the whole Meredith/McDreamy thing was over. I'm so tired of it. We should just have more George!

-Rose


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

George and Bailey MAKE that show.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Once again, the best piece of acting in the show was done by George.

When he and Meredith were sitting on the floor and he apologized to her, the pain and shame in his face was very genuine.

It's not the first time this quirky little actor has outshone the pretty people.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I was so uncomfortable in those scenes with Izzy. What a great actress. 

Is it wrong that I did a little happy dance around the room when they finally killed Denny. I just could not stand that story line after the second episode, much less the hours and hours of time the devoted to it.

With Izzy's sudden change from hard edged trailer park girl who fought her way up to blithering idiot willing to risk killing people, I can maybe see her back in the hospital next season as a patient in the psych ward.

I am not sure that Meredith is back with Shepard yet. It looked like she was trying to choose between them.

I said to my wife, imagine if they had Sundays episode as a cliffhanger for next year? yowza!


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

firerose818 said:


> We all knew Denny was going to die. It was inevitable. Yet, I found the scenes after his death, with Izzy in bed with him, incredibly painful to watch. That brought back lots of memories, and I just thought it was extremely well acted. It was a surprising touch to have Alex be the one to comfort Izzy.
> -Rose


What Alex said and did was really well done. I think they are the ones that really belong together. Alex is SOOO in love with her he can't see straight.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> George and Bailey MAKE that show.


Yu got dat rite!


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> Ok I'll try
> I HATE HATE HATE Meredith and McDreamy involved again. It means the show will focus on her more next season instead of the much better ensemble cast.


Ditto.

I'm sick to death of that story line.

Hey, writers of Grey's Anatomy:


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Izzy should be arrested for potentially killing two people, maybe three if you include burke.
Who knows how much Denny was weakened by what happned?
Who know about the other transplant patient?
Who knows what the timing would have done to burke and his career?

Throw her sorry ass in jail unless she decides to run around the hospital naked first.


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

Overall a pretty good finale. I didn't cheer or dance when Denny died, but I agree that there really was no other viable option for his character. Alex really did come through in the end and I liked his speech to the Chief about being part of a team.

[high school kid]
...and I am, like, _so_ over Meredith and McDreamy...
[/high school kid]

Izzy and She-Shepherd looked great all dressed up for prom!!


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

zalusky said:


> Izzy should be arrested for potentially killing two people, maybe three if you include burke.
> Who knows how much Denny was weakened by what happned?
> Who know about the other transplant patient?
> Who knows what the timing would have done to burke and his career?
> ...


I think the point was that the hospital itself would be in trouble over this, so they have incentive to cover it up. OTOH, it does seem a little unsatisfying to have her decide to quit, rather than being thrown out. Honestly they all should have been thrown out just for helping her and not reporting the "problem" with his heart equipment. But I guess it would be hard to explain dropping your _entire_ surgical class (sans whatshisname?) without revealing what happened...


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> I HATE HATE HATE Meredith and McDreamy involved again. It means the show will focus on her more next season instead of the much better ensemble cast.


I think the problem is simply the show's name. It makes it very clear that Grey is supposed to be the main character, the protagonist that we empathize with and whose perspective we should be seeing things through. The ensemble thing may actually be better television, but the writers are always going to feel the need to pull the focus back on the show's namesake.

[EDIT: Doh! Looks like I just double-posted. From past experience, that means I probably just cut this thread's L-VAD cord   ]


----------



## sp1dey (Jul 21, 2005)

That whole Izzie/Denny thing last night, in spite of being very well acted, almost ruined the show for me. I couldn't help thinking about the other dude waiting for a heart with his 4 and 6 year olds. Izzie should be arrested, although we know that would never happen otherwise they'd have to arrest the entire intern staff, and open to hospital to major lawsuits. However, if they ever let Izzie back into the program, the show will have jumped the shark (at least as far as I'm concerned).


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Huh, I actually like Alex when he was dealing with Izzie after Denny's death. And I think that might be a first.

At the end of the first hour I thought for a moment that they were going to throw an unexpected spin and have Denny's surgery succeed and Burke's surgery fail, leaving Burke as a non-surgeon and Denny and Izzie having issues next season. (I prefer Denny out of the way, but for a moment I thought that wasn't where they were going)


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

I don't think I was happy because Denny died, I think I was happy that the storyline of Izzy getting married died. I don't want to see Katherine Heigl get married to anyone but me. 

Bailey was amazing. I loved the 'Where are my suckups'. Great stuff.

I really wanted Bailey to order a couple of orderlys to come in and drag Izzy out of Denny's room. 

Really have to see where they are taking Izzy's character. Is she leaving? If she isn't a surgeon she doesn't have much place in the show.

I think George handled the 'I love you' from Callie pretty well. I mean. he just came out of his crush on Meredith. To say I love you to Callie would be at best disingenuous. His apology to Meredith was well done and hopefully puts that night to bed.

Meredith/Derek. So don't care.

Oh and definitly Izzy in her prom dress. Hands down. Seeing her in the elevator....

Totally agree about Meredith. She was certainly no Cinderella coming down the stairs.


----------



## quezsmith (Dec 15, 2003)

Does anyone still have this episode? I will gladly pay for it!!

Jan


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Hey Gray, it's "Grey's Anatomy" not "Gray's Anatomy".


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

mrpantstm said:


> His apology to Meredith was well done and hopefully puts that night to bed.


So to speak? 

-Rose


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

dcheesi said:


> I think the point was that the hospital itself would be in trouble over this, so they have incentive to cover it up. OTOH, it does seem a little unsatisfying to have her decide to quit, rather than being thrown out. Honestly they all should have been thrown out just for helping her and not reporting the "problem" with his heart equipment. But I guess it would be hard to explain dropping your _entire_ surgical class (sans whatshisname?) without revealing what happened...


The Hospital is seriously at risk if it gets out and if you watch it again you see the Nazi blabbed it very loudly in front the prom students AKA Dr Green's daughter from ER. Secondly in my opinion it is 1st degree murder on Denny and possible 2nd or 3rd degree on the other transplant patient who had rights to the heart and possible contributory charges on Dr Burke.

The other interns should have immediately reported it immediately as a murder attempt and possibly could have charges as well.

The Hospital is waiting for a big Civil lawsuit and possibly criminal charges but they havent explictly covered it up yet.

Sticking together is nice moral ground but would you stick up for a friend that attempted something seriously morally wrong. As Alex has said the truth is always better.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> Callie made the most of her ample charms in hers. Meredith's just showed off how skinny her arms are -- bleah.


To each his own.

I thought Meredith looked amazing and Callie looked like a football player (especially next to George).

That scene of Meredith and Derek hooking up was pretty hot...


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

firerose818 said:


> So to speak?
> 
> -Rose


lol I was going to say (no pun intended) but took it out.


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

GREAT episode! I got into Grey's Anatomy late, catching up with DVD's of last season, missing a few this season...but last night's was a great one.

As scooterboy said, George's acting was superb. Him and Izzie were the most emotionally true in last night's episode.

BTW, the song they were playing over the ending (from when Karev was consoling Izzie all the way to the credits) was "Chasing Cars" by Snow Patrol. I've had it on loop since the show ended.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

No Sandra Oh this year for supporting actress I think Katherine Heigl just took that spot. What an outstandig piece of acting she did this year.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

dswallow said:


> Hey Gray, it's "Grey's Anatomy" not "Gray's Anatomy".


_They're_ spelling it wrong. So there. 

And I must have a preference for voluptuous Latinas, because I still say Callie looked hotter than Meredith.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

The issue with the Meredith thing that bothers most people is it doesnt seem to be progressing that its just going in circles.

Next season will tell the tale. It did progress from
1) They both have each other
2) They both want each other but he does the honerable marriage thing
3) She moves on and meets somebody else and he appears to actually make a decision for her

Mrs McDreamy now has to make a decision that he is not into her and move on. She can go hang out with vet and we will all be happy except for George.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

The actor who played McDreamy's best friend who slept with Addison was signed for next year. So I think that's going to play part of the plot. Now we've got ourselves a romantic pentagon, although Chris O'Donnell isn't going to be around much longer. Then we'll be back to a quadrangle.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I was hoping the Boy Wonder would slip and put the real dog to sleep! 
As it was, I cried at the passing of Doc. (I always cry for animals, people not so much)


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> The actor who played McDreamy's best friend who slept with Addison was signed for next year. So I think that's going to play part of the plot. Now we've got ourselves a romantic pentagon, although Chris O'Donnell isn't going to be around much longer. Then we'll be back to a quadrangle.


I think that's the most confusing. I can't remember the doctor's name but he was in love with Addison and she definitly had feelings for him. Why is she still with Shepard?


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

mrpantstm said:


> I think that's the most confusing. I can't remember the doctor's name but he was in love with Addison and she definitly had feelings for him. Why is she still with Shepard?


Fear of Committment?


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I know I'm in the minority, but I liked Denny - I liked Izzy and Denny - I wanted them to be together and live happily ever after. When he died and she was on the bed with him I cried big tears.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

zalusky said:


> Fear of Committment?


uh. Since she wants to stay married to Derek, I don't think she has a fear of committment. If anything, I'd say she loves Derek more than she loves Mark. Which is sad because Derek clearly does not love her as much as he loves Meredith.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> Once again, the best piece of acting in the show was done by George.
> 
> When he and Meredith were sitting on the floor and he apologized to her, the pain and shame in his face was very genuine.
> 
> It's not the first time this quirky little actor has outshone the pretty people.


Don't forget the scene between George and the Chief!

I also have to put in a good word for Bailey. Not only for the obvious speeches like the one where she reams Manager Boy a new one, but the reaction shot while she is listening to him, the "hypothetical" scenario with the Chief, etc.

I love the whole cast, but George and Bailey are definitely my favorite characters.

Props to T.R. Knight and Chandra Wilson!

Jan


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> To each his own.
> 
> I thought Meredith looked amazing and Callie looked like a football player (especially next to George).
> 
> That scene of Meredith and Derek hooking up was pretty hot...


Well put. I'd have been happier if he had stuck with Olivia. Callie scares the crap out of me.


----------



## anolin (Jan 26, 2002)

Anybody notice the great prom music? Dressy Bessy, from right here in Denver, CO!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

mrpantstm said:


> I think that's the most confusing. I can't remember the doctor's name but he was in love with Addison and she definitly had feelings for him. Why is she still with Shepard?


Did mrpantstm miss the hot sex in the tiny trailer shower scene from a few episodes ago? 

Jan


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

mrpantstm said:


> uh. Since she wants to stay married to Derek, I don't think she has a fear of committment. If anything, I'd say she loves Derek more than she loves Mark. Which is sad because Derek clearly does not love her as much as he loves Meredith.


Exactly she puts herself in situations where committment is at risk either by cheating and then running from the cheater or by staying with her husband who is looking in another direction.

Maybe she gets bored easily and if McDreamy actually decided to give Addison his all, she would get bored and run away but right now its safe.

Alex kind of did the same thing with Izzy.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

dthmj said:


> I know I'm in the minority, but I liked Denny - I liked Izzy and Denny - I wanted them to be together and live happily ever after. When he died and she was on the bed with him I cried big tears.


Well, I liked Denny, and I didn't really care about Izzy and Denny together.

What I hated, was the way Izzy was acting all phsyco, that I don't like.


----------



## Stevo-DC (Jun 5, 2003)

Great episode I agree. The Denny thing made me really uncomfortable. The acting was excellent, but I just don't see where it goes from here. I think I might have been standing up in my living room yelling at Izzy. 

I love George and Bailey.

So Meredith has this big talk with the chief about how he stayed with his wife because it was the "right thing to do" then she proceeds to sleep with Derek? Those two just piss me off. I still don't see what McDreamy sees in Meredith. Dr. Addison-Shepherd is much more attractive, probably doesn't have an eating disorder and has her act together.


----------



## barrettd (Jun 14, 2003)

I really was hoping for more punishment for Izzy once word got out about what had happened. It seemed like she would have, at the least, been ordered away from the hospital. I can't imagine her "I quit" will hold up next season. Chances are she won't face major consequences, and that will upset me.

I thought Callie looked like a linebacker in that dress. She is quite a manly woman.

Sandra Oh is so good in this show. I also liked Alex in this episode, for a variety of reasons. 

My wife and I also cried when the dog got put to sleep. Probably the saddest part of the series so far, for me.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> Did mrpantstm miss the hot sex in the tiny trailer shower scene from a few episodes ago?
> 
> Jan


I think that was more angry sex than hot shower sex.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Stevo-DC said:


> . . .
> 
> So Meredith has this big talk with the chief about how he stayed with his wife because it was the "right thing to do" then she proceeds to sleep with Derek? Those two just piss me off. I still don't see what McDreamy sees in Meredith. Dr. Addison-Shepherd is much more attractive, probably doesn't have an eating disorder and has her act together.


Meredith is repeating her Mother mistakes. When you dont have a good father role model, it tends to screw up your relationship with men. She is still figuring it out. Once they persue and resolve her issues with her father, she will probably get over the McDreamy stuff. They stort of dropped the stepsister, and father stuff and didnt resolve it, So I gotta believe it will be a major player next year in her story line.

I also agree Addison is fun to look at. I just dont think she is long for the show.
She is only really there as a tension element and not her own focal point. If they introduce a storyline of personal growth that doesnt lead to leaving, well ....
but I dont see it happening.


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> To each his own.
> That scene of Meredith and Derek hooking up was pretty hot...


Couldn't be more true. I fast-forwarded through that scene -- the whole relationship is irritating.

Which, of course, is going to make the show a bit challenging to watch, as it is basically the central theme.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

Hmm, I have to admit, I'm a little surprised at the number of people that actually thought this was a good episode. I found it kinda bleh at best.



> I said to my wife, imagine if they had Sundays episode as a cliffhanger for next year? yowza!


And that's exactly my sentiments. This episode was just plain anticlimactic after that last episode, and filled with all sorts of things that just don't belong. A prom? I mean, c'mon. At best, this episode should have been the beginning of next season, even if it did mean carrying that idiotic denny storyline over till then.

They need House to come in and beat some sense into some of these interns.


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm glad that the season ended with a McDreamy/Meredith "cliffhanger". I'm not really into that story line so it's easy for me to wait for it to come back.

I wanted Izzy and Denny together. I also hope Callie comes back next year. I like her and George.

I liked the part where Burke tells Christina George came to see him and said, "He's my friend." 

J


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

I have to agree completely that the season should have ended at the end of the 17 seconds episode. The 2 hour season finale, while it had its moments, would have been better suited as a season kickoff.

Here is my take on the finale...

Izzy is batschitt crazy. It is one thing to fall for a patient. It is another to fall for one so much that you will kill him to try to keep him longer. I always thought of her character as a ditz. I don't mean it in a "pretty girl" ditz way, but more in a naiive about the world kind of way. If she leaves the series for good, I don't think I will lose that much sleep...so long as they get some competent eye candy to replace her.

Meredith is just as crazy as Izzy, but not in a homicidal kind of way. She is more of a manic depressive. She seems to revel in her "woe is me" world. We saw her go through her "bang everything that moves" phase this season & just when she seems to be getting her head on straight, she falls back to McDreamy & it is like we are hitting the reset button back to season one.

Yang is a spineless POS. She begs to get into surgery, but when she knows someone on the table, she cannot be there for them? Someone needs to knock her down to the ground & step on her neck to make her realize that while she may be smart, she is no better than anyone else.

George is the man. Although, I think he is weak for not a) stopping Izzy from cutting the cord, and b) not calling the code immediately. I think his apology to Meredith was spot on & great of him to take the high road. I also think his strength to tell Callie that he is not in love with her, but still wants to be with her shows how much he is growing. He is easily the one holding this cast together.

Alex did nothing for me this episode. Usually he is a good devil's advocate, but this episode he fell flat for me. Even his speech at the end to Izzy. meh.

Bailey is great, but I expected her to do more to the team. After all, one of them did attempt to kill a patient.

The Chief is also spineless. He needed to do more to the entire team if they were not willing to give up Izzy. I am not saying that he should fire them, but he shoudl have done more than just put them on the Prom committee.

Burke needs to ditch Yang as soon as possible. Once he recovers (and you know he will - Just ask Dr. Foreman from House), he needs to open his eyes & realize that Yang is an all around bad person.

As for the episode itself....

I got a little misty when they put Doc down. I had to call my dog over & give her a hug after that because it made me realize how upset it would make me if I ever had to put her to sleep.

I am SO GLAD that Denny is dead. I don't mean that in a morbid way, but that whole storyline was getting old & tired.

Finally, the whole McDreamy, Mrs. McDreamy, Meredith, Dr. Vet triangle/square/whatever needs to end. They need to cut off all the sexual tension. If it means someone leaves the show, so be it, but dragging out the whole thing longer than one season is the kind of thing that will make me stop watching. ER successfully had relationships start & stop within the cast. Why can't they do it on this show?


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

jwjody said:


> I liked the part where Burke tells Christina George came to see him and said, "He's my friend."


holy crap was that scene powerful. To this point George being friendly with Burke was just a joke but at that moment and with Christina's lack of being their for him, it was painful.

As far as the season finale, I'll agree that while their are some pretty good cliff hangers, they certainly aren't as dramatic as Sunday's episode would have been.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

My random comments:



5thcrewman said:


> ...As it was, I cried at the passing of Doc. (I always
> cry for animals, people not so much)


As soon as he explained the procedure for putting the dog to sleep, I fast forwarded. I don't know what it says about me, but I can watch people die on TV, but cannot stand to see dogs harmed.

I found Callie attractive all season until the scene with her & George in the hallway. She didn't not look in the least bit attractive in that scene.

Meredith did not look at all attractive to me either in her prom dress.

Mrs McDreamy looked very hot!

Izzy was incredible looking!

I loved the scene with each of the 5 interns talking to the chief one on one. He just didn't know what to do!

I liked Izzy with Denny as a story line. However, she crossed a major line and should never be allowed near that hospital again. That is if she avoids prosecution.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

What Meathead said! :up:


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Meathead said:


> After all, one of them did attempt to kill a patient.


No, she just attempted to make a patient more sick---sick enough to get bumped to the top of the transplant list. Izzy had no desire to kill Denny.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Fish Man said:


> What Meathead said! :up:


Double what Meathead said :up: :up:


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I'l triple it. Meathead sounds like a smart guy to me.

And for those talkiong about how hot it was between Addison and McDreamy that time in teh shower, that was a result of McDreamy being mad at Meredith, not some sudden lust for Addison.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Count me among those who were a bit underwhelmed by this. I thought the 3-hour arc (including "17 Seconds" from Sunday) started strong and got progressively weaker. I just can't buy that all the interns willingly made themselves complicit in Denny's situation. Not only did they stand to lose everything careerwise, if Denny died they all might have faced murder charges. I thought Bailey's reaction was a bit more believable, and the chief's as well, at least up to the point where he allowed all of them to stonewall on what actually happened in that room. I think I'm going to have a hard time with this series if Izzie ever practices medicine on it again.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Wouldnt it have been a lot more interesting if they would have shown the other transplant patient and let us know about him and his family and then let us agonize over the decision from a balanced point of view vs "What Izzy wants, Izzy gets"!


----------



## cyke93 (Jan 29, 2004)

some quick remarks.

i dont care how much izzie digged denny, what she did was flat out wrong and illegal !!! i dont know if this qualifies as a "jumping the shark" moment but it came very close

the whole thing with burke being shot felt underplayed to me. at the end of sundays episode, i was like "omg" after that i was just like "ehh" i always liked yang and it was interesting to see her do a role reversal, i guess after burke got shot, everything was too much for her to handle

i dont know what the point was to introduce the whole niece cancer storyline such late in the game, i think they just wanted everyone to end th season dressed really nice 

alex - i like his team speach and what he said to izzie. set them up to be togoether again. 

merideth- just get with robin and forget mcdreamy. what she should do is walk up to derick, tell him he had his chance n to go back to his wife and then head home with the vet. i think everyone is ready to see merideth move on with another guy.the guy from the bomb squad i thought was a possiblity.. until they killed him. 

bailey- seemed to me that she got a little softer but she's still great. 

honestly, i didnt think it was the best. i think the show may have gotten bigger for its own good. luckily all is not lost n i am hopeful next season.


----------



## Mr2sday (Jul 8, 2005)

Bailey had an awesome show.

Mrs. Chief had an awesome show.

George had an awesome show. 

Everyone else, ehh. 

EXCEPT the interviews by the chief. Those were golden.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

Lee L said:


> I'll triple it. Meathead sounds like a smart guy to me.


careful guys, I may start to get full of myself!



Amnesia said:


> No, she just attempted to make a patient more sick---sick enough to get bumped to the top of the transplant list. Izzy had no desire to kill Denny.


It is a slippery slope. Even if her intention was not for him to die in the end, she still wanted to kill him so she could bring him back & he could get worse. I know she had no desire to kill him, but the whole "I need to hurt you t make you better", while it provided drama & the basis of the episode, was weak & unbelievable. It was also unbelievable that the whole gang would join in & help her in her action, thereby risking all of their careers & possibly their freedom (if criminal charges are warranted).


----------



## cyke93 (Jan 29, 2004)

i am reminded of a roswell episode, where i think they celebrated isabel's brthday and she was in a beautiful flowing gown the whole episode and she was running and hiding from the bad guy.. n then we get last nites episode of isabel aka izzie in a nice flowing gown... hmmmmm...


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I agree with a lot of what's been posted. I thought the first hour was much stronger than last night's ep.

Is the actress who plays Izzy leaving the show? If not I think I will be irritated by next season. There is no way in he!! any reputable hospital would let her back on staff -- what with the inappropriate patient boundaries, horrible ethical and rule violations, and potential murder charges, not to mention she is starting to seem crazy -- but it's an ensemble cast so unless she's off the show, they'll find a way. I really like this show but I'm not sure I can suspend my disbelief that far . . .

I really liked the scenes with each of the intern's monologues during their interrogations. Some really good acting there. 

By the end of the show, I had sympathy for Christina again; I thought they did a good job with that storyline. Izzy, Meredith, and Derek -- not so much. 

Meredith/Derek -- whatever. I still don't get why they want the main character to have so little likeability. Such a weird thing for a title character. Hey, and send me that vet guy if you don't want him!! 

Bailey totally makes the show for me.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Gee,

His creatinine and bun was rising AKA his kidneys were failing which increased his edema (fluid buildup) and general toxic level in the body. Who knows what other organs go when you STARVE them of Oxygen.

She was killing him and infact it may have been a reasonable component of his final death. They said it was a blood clot but that could be because there was poorly circulating blood encouraging clots during this debacle.

I believe sticking together trumps health but I know pleanty of doctors who will never say anything bad about because they dont want to be witnesses.


----------



## cyke93 (Jan 29, 2004)

Spoiler



i heard izzie is leaving the show, that she'll be in there for the first few episodes while she picks her life up back together, from what i heard, her character will go off and search for her long lost daughter. yang n burke will break up and move in with merideth and george.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

Hmmm... barely watching Greys anymore these days as it is. If Heigl leaves the show, I'll probably just stop watching - I wasn't going to watch it to begin with until I found out she was on.

Last night, I caught part of her interview on Kimmel. She was kind of funny. She made some comment about not being able to believe that the writers could make her character go nuts and start shooting everyone in the finale. There were audible gasps from the audience as if to say "oh my gawd, I haven't watched my tivo yet and that b*tch just spoiled the finale for me." And had to reassure them "Kidding!"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

murgatroyd said:


> Don't forget the scene between George and the Chief!


Heh. That was a technique we were taught in grad school, when students didn't want to say anything. Just don't say anything back; people HATE silence, and if you let it go long enough, somebody will always speak up just to break the silence.

I have to admit, though, that technique NEVER backfired on me as badly as it did on the Chief!


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

alpacaboy said:


> Hmmm... barely watching Greys anymore these days as it is. If Heigl leaves the show, I'll probably just stop watching - I wasn't going to watch it to begin with until I found out she was on.
> 
> Last night, I caught part of her interview on Kimmel. She was kind of funny. She made some comment about not being able to believe that the writers could make her character go nuts and start shooting everyone in the finale. There were audible gasps from the audience as if to say "oh my gawd, I haven't watched my tivo yet and that b*tch just spoiled the finale for me." And had to reassure them "Kidding!"


I would not say ther ewas much difference between the level of crazy of the shooter and what Izzie showed.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Meathead said:


> Even if her intention was not for him to die in the end, she still wanted to kill him so she could bring him back & he could get worse.


Nope.

She wanted him to get sicker. She had *no* desire to see him die (even temporarily)---she just wanted his health to deteriorate so that when she ran the new set of tests, he would be more likely to get the heart.

*Sicker*, not dead.

BTW: What was up with the Chief's neice? What happened to her parents? (Did I miss that? Was it explained?)


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

cyke93 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i heard izzie is leaving the show, that she'll be in there for the first few episodes while she picks her life up back together, from what i heard, her character will go off and search for her long lost daughter. yang n burke will break up and move in with merideth and george.


If this is a spoiler you really need to spoilerize it. It seems like you've read this somewhere and this is not your thoughts.

J


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

Lee L said:


> I'l triple it. Meathead sounds like a smart guy to me.
> 
> And for those talkiong about how hot it was between Addison and McDreamy that time in teh shower, that was a result of McDreamy being mad at Meredith, not some sudden lust for Addison.


I didn't think it was anger. I thought it was a result of him fantasizing about being with Meredith in the shower after seeing her come down in the towel.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Anybody have any screencaps of Izzie in that prom dress?


----------



## etemple (Oct 26, 2003)

Lee L said:


> I am not sure that Meredith is back with Shepard yet. It looked like she was trying to choose between them.


This is Felicity all over again: Will she go to Germany and be with Noel, or will she go to the Bay area and be with Ben.

Dollars to donuts, she picks Ben, I mean, McDreamy.
And dammit--I really like Finn!

I really didn't like Izzy--I mean, Katherine Heigel did an AMAZING job of going psycho-chick, but aside from being physically uncomfortable watching her derail, I just didn't find the story line credible.


----------



## Grumpy Pants (Jul 1, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> Once again, the best piece of acting in the show was done by George.
> 
> When he and Meredith were sitting on the floor and he apologized to her, the pain and shame in his face was very genuine.
> 
> It's not the first time this quirky little actor has outshone the pretty people.


I actually -hate- George. I was hoping that right after they killed Kenny... I mean Denny, they would come back a kill George.

I was very happy to see Denny dead and glad to see Izzy destroyed by it.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

mrpantstm said:


> I think that was more angry sex than hot shower sex.


Sure, Derek was offering teeny shower sex because he was angry at someone else, but I'm sure Addison wasn't thinking about why, given the day she'd had.

If you (hypothetical you, I mean) had a crap day at work and your spouse offered you vigorous sex in the shower when you needed it, would you examine his motives too closely?

All I'm saying is, maybe she stays with Derek rather than going back to Mark is because under the right circumstances Derek can do _really good_ angry tiny shower sex. 

Note that in the 'bad sex' segment earlier in that episode, Addison comments that "we used to be good at this".

Jan


----------



## pawchikapawpaw (Aug 17, 2004)

is it just me or are they setting us up for a Callie The Doctor scene where she storms in, wearing a bloodied wedding dress, a rifle on one hand, bouquet on the other, screaming "I LOVE YOU GEORGE!!! WHY WON'T YOU LOVE ME BACK?!? WHYYEEEEEEEEE?!?" *BAM!* *BAM!*

that whole thing with Izzie and Denny ended up to be a big mess, just the way i was hoping. girlfriend just snapped. she was a pretty likeable character to me until she started falling for the patient. and then her crazy lies. ethics, one. izzie, zero. good job, ethics.

i thought bailey handled it pretty bad too. i don't think anyone would be planning a prom after participating in a cover-up that violated numerous rules that could cost millions of dollars in lawsuits and your career.

so that's two possible malpractice lawsuits for Seattle Grace. and one very unsanitary hookup in one of the rooms.


----------



## cyke93 (Jan 29, 2004)

omg they're moving the show to thurs nights ........ i dunno about that move


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> Sure, Derek was offering teeny shower sex because he was angry at someone else, but I'm sure Addison wasn't thinking about why, given the day she'd had.


Question from GA noob -- exactly why does a surgeon who most likely earns more money in a year than I will see in a lifetime live in a trailer?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

I could be mis-remembering, but I think he bought the parcel of land the trailer is on.

Like all people with land that has a gorgeous view but is undeveloped, he may have had visions of building a house on it someday. In the meantime, parking a trailer on it was good enough -- he was separated from his wife, who was still in NYC when the show premiered, thus he was 'single'. 

Jan


----------



## Tivortex (Feb 29, 2004)

Sorry, I'm late to the party, I just watched it. I don't mean to offend you if you still like this series, but it just jumped the shark as far as I'm concerned. Too many reasons to even go into. Blech!

At least I'll get some needed slack in my Sunday DVR schedule.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Tivortex said:


> At least I'll get some needed slack in my Sunday DVR schedule.


Grey's Anatomy is moving to Thursdays at 9pm for the 2006-2007 season.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I was surprised they didn't bring back the couple from Sunday's episode where the boyfriend kept ducking behind his fiance. Christine was _so_ condescending to him (at was an utterly lame thing, don't get me wrong)... but then she can't even be in the same OR with her boyfriend or talk to him about his condition and give advice, etc.

Turns out she's even _more_ lame than that guy. I kept expecting them to work in that juxtaposition somehow but they never did.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I thought it was an excellent episode. Very touching and funny at the same time. My wife and I thought they were going to kill off Burke, and then have his heart go to Denny (before he got the other one), or have the heart go to the other doctor's patient.



tivogurl said:


> Anybody have any screencaps of Izzie in that prom dress?


This is the best I can find so far......there's a couple of sites that seem like they are waiting on getting an HD file before posting their caps......we need better than this.....



















And I had to post this which I found while looking........George is going to be on Sesame Street playing Private (the letter) I:


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Yeah, that was some dress Izzy had, all right. And Addison's was mighty fine, too.


----------



## mykittykat88 (May 24, 2003)

Being a 24 viewer, I have come to accept "suspended reality" in the time frames, but guess I'll have to do some of the same with Grey's Anatomy. A few things that didn't make sense to me...

I'm sure Denny was in a CCU or Step-down section of the hospital. Where were the nurses that should be coming in to check on him, poke and prod him on a regular basis? Wouldn't they also have monitors at the nurses' station that would register distress? Olivia showed up very quickly when Bailey entered the room....where was she when all the shennanigans were taking place?

McDreamy questioned the vet about the second injection Doc was getting - with his medical background and education, wouldn't he have known what the result would be? (Or was that question for our benefit?)

I so loved Bailey's "hypotheical" conversation with the Chief...and George wanting to make eye contact with Meredith but not quite being able to. 

And we are so tired of Meredith/McDreamy....."You're looking at me" - well, just look away, why don't you? This storyline won't prevent me from watching, but it sure takes away some of the enjoyment.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

mykittykat88 said:


> ...
> And we are so tired of Meredith/McDreamy....."You're looking at me" - well, just look away, why don't you? This storyline won't prevent me from watching, but it sure takes away some of the enjoyment.


I hate the "Stop looking at me" crap as well. Get over yourself already.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

mykittykat88 said:


> McDreamy questioned the vet about the second injection Doc was getting - with his medical background and education, wouldn't he have known what the result would be?


Izzy's the one in the hospital who isn't against killing her patients...

But I wouldn't think that McDope would know much about vet science. Sure, he probably knows countless drugs that would stop a heart, but he may not know which specific one is used by that vet.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> Sure, Derek was offering teeny shower sex because he was angry at someone else, but I'm sure Addison wasn't thinking about why, given the day she'd had.
> 
> If you (hypothetical you, I mean) had a crap day at work and your spouse offered you vigorous sex in the shower when you needed it, would you examine his motives too closely?
> 
> ...


whether it was just what she needed at the end of a long, hard day isn't really the point. That when Derek and her are together and he's not angry at her, they have rather boring sex. It could just be it was the morning and they were groggy or it could be that that passion just isn't there anymore and it's only when Derek get's really riled up about Meredith that he can really bring his A game...as it were. 

While I don't know what the sex was with Mark, as Addison commentted, it was to scratch an itch. So I'd figure while the sex with Mark may have been good, there was no love there while with Derek, at least for Addison there is love and that's what makes the difference in her staying with Derek...for now I guess.

Derek though it would seem has fallen out of love with Addison and so the sex isn't that great. I think the only reason he's still with her is his belief he's a good guy and he wouldn't break his vowes. Now that He and Meredith have uhh stooped to Addison's level, it might be enough for him to move on from Addison.


----------



## Andrew_S (Nov 12, 2001)

Tivortex said:


> Sorry, I'm late to the party, I just watched it. I don't mean to offend you if you still like this series, but it just jumped the shark as far as I'm concerned. Too many reasons to even go into. Blech!


Yes it did.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'd love to comment on the GA finale, if only I could watch it.

I sat down to watch the season finale of GA last night, but it wasn't on my TiVo for some reason. The move to Monday (WTF?) and the president's speech screwed everything up and GA got lost in the shuffle.

ABC has no respect for its viewers, as far as I'm concerned. You schedule a show on SUNDAY nights all season long, and then when the viewers are accustomed to watching the show on SUNDAY, you air the big two-hour finale on a MONDAY? And this makes sense _how_?

I've canceled my SP for GA as a result. Screw you, ABC. I'm tempted to stop watching _Lost_ also because ABC really doesn't give a damn about its viewers.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

zalusky said:


> Meredith is repeating her Mother mistakes. When you dont have a good father role model, it tends to screw up your relationship with men. She is still figuring it out. Once they persue and resolve her issues with her father, she will probably get over the McDreamy stuff. They stort of dropped the stepsister, and father stuff and didnt resolve it, So I gotta believe it will be a major player next year in her story line.
> 
> I also agree Addison is fun to look at. I just dont think she is long for the show.
> She is only really there as a tension element and not her own focal point. If they introduce a storyline of personal growth that doesnt lead to leaving, well ....
> but I dont see it happening.


She had a good father but her *****y mother left him and refused to let Meredith know her father. The episodes with her sister clearly showed her dad to be a good guy.

Personally, I HATE HATE HATE that idea of Meredith and McD again. Mostly cause I hate Ellen Pompeo and don't find her very attractive and her character is SOOOOO annoying.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Magnolia88 said:


> I'd love to comment on the GA finale, if only I could watch it.
> 
> I sat down to watch the season finale of GA last night, but it wasn't on my TiVo for some reason. The move to Monday (WTF?) and the president's speech screwed everything up and GA got lost in the shuffle.
> 
> ...


Might as well stop watching the President too, which is probably better policy than abandoning GA, but never mind.

ABC really outfoxed themselves. Putting the finale on Monday didn't really bother me, both absent any other factors and also because it was widely speculated that ABC would be moving the show to Mondays next season anyway. (So naturally they moved it to Thursdays instead.) But their real problem is that they ordered two-hour finales of everything: GA, Housewives, Lost, Boston Legal, etc. With GA and Housewives on the same night, there's no way they could show both finales on Sunday without throwing an extra repeat in there somewhere, and I'm sure they didn't want to do that down the stretch of the season.

With Housewives' ratings falling off (though still very solid), I've read industry analyst commentary that ABC regards that series as too weak to move. So their only choice for the finales was to move GA.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

cmontyburns said:


> Might as well stop watching the President too, which is probably better policy than abandoning GA, but never mind.


I never started watching the President in the first place, so there was nothing to cancel. 

I was already growing increasingly annoyed with GA, so missing the finale was just the final straw that made me cancel the SP. I'm certainly not watching it next year. I hear Denny died and Izzy went crazy. Katherine Heigl was the only reason I kept watching the show and if she's not going to be around anymore, there's no point in watching.

But ABC's moronic scheduling decisions were also getting increasingly irritating. The extra minute or two tacked on to episodes, shuffling shows around, etc. I have TiVo so I don't have to worry about timeslot shuffles, but even TiVo couldn't help me watch the GA finale.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Magnolia88 said:


> But ABC's moronic scheduling decisions were also getting increasingly irritating. The extra minute or two tacked on to episodes, shuffling shows around, etc. I have TiVo so I don't have to worry about timeslot shuffles, but even TiVo couldn't help me watch the GA finale.


Did you ever figure out how this came about? The finale was in the guide and started on time, so the only thing I can figure is a higher season pass (or two, if you have a DirecTiVo) trumped it. Just curious.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> I sat down to watch the season finale of GA last night, but it wasn't on my TiVo for some reason. The move to Monday (WTF?) and the president's speech screwed everything up and GA got lost in the shuffle.


I don't mean to argue with anything you said, but this is why I check my To-Do list and Recording History for the current day, every day before I leave for work. To me, not doing the daily look-over is like having a hammer, sitting there doing nothing, and saying "I've got a hammer, I just don't understand why those nails aren't getting driven in."

Many people set up their Season Pass priorities by thinking of what priority they want to give show X based on the other shows that are broadcast the day that show X actually airs, but they don't consider other conflicts because most of the time nothing else on the SP Manager priority list will come into play.

Then along comes sweeps week.

And your TiVo will dutifully follow all the rules you gave it, not understanding that (to use a hypothetical example) your CSI:Miami SP is higher in your SP Manager simply because you created it earlier, and you really would rather have seen LOST than CSI: Miami, but who knew they were planning to run a CSI: Miami at a "special" time?

The only way you can defend yourself against crap like this is to tweak what's in your To Do List. Also, keep an eye on the Season Pass Alerts Forum here, it will help you guard against mishaps like this.

Jan


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

cmontyburns said:


> Did you ever figure out how this came about? The finale was in the guide and started on time, so the only thing I can figure is a higher season pass (or two, if you have a DirecTiVo) trumped it. Just curious.


Yes, I figured it out. The short answer is that it got trumped by _Prison Break_ and _Everwood_, my Monday shows.

I don't have time to check my To Do list on a daily basis, but I check it every weekend for the upcoming week. I checked it on Sunday and everything was fine (I thought). PB was at 8, and _Everwood_ and GA were at 9. (I have DirecTiVo.)

But the president's speech pushed PB back to 8:20 at the last minute (I guess), and then PB and _Everwood_ were on at the same time. So GA lost out because it was ranked lower. (And I have a fairly short SP list with GA at 6 or 7.)

Like I said, I was already on the fence about keeping the SP for GA, but this pushed me over. Yeah, I know it's not rational, but I'm annoyed. I know it's really the president's fault, so let's blame it all on him. I'm okay with blaming Bush for everything.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> I don't mean to argue with anything you said, but this is why I check my To-Do list and Recording History for the current day, every day before I leave for work. To me, not doing the daily look-over is like having a hammer, sitting there doing nothing, and saying "I've got a hammer, I just don't understand why those nails aren't getting driven in."
> 
> Many people set up their Season Pass priorities by thinking of what priority they want to give show X based on the other shows that are broadcast the day that show X actually airs, but they don't consider other conflicts because most of the time nothing else on the SP Manager priority list will come into play.
> 
> ...


I am with you. I check a couple of times a week to make sure everything is setup correctly. I also have 2 DTiVos so that helps. Monday night when the president was speaking, I setup 2 networks on one DTiVo and the other two(that I cared about) on the other DTiVo so that overlaps would not be a problem. Now that I think about it, it might not be a bad idea to always have the 4 main networks separated like that! Then those shows that run an extra minute wouldn't mess up a show from another network.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I also check the TiVoCommunity forum several times a day, using the "new posts" feature, so if anything turns up in the Season Pass Alerts forum (and something always does), I see it without having to make a special trip.

This place saves lives!

Well, OK, this place saves TV shows.

No, wait. This places saves recordings of TV shows.

OK, maybe this place isn't so great after all!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Magnolia88 said:


> ...I checked it on Sunday and everything was fine (I thought). PB was at 8, and _Everwood_ and GA were at 9. (I have DirecTiVo.)
> 
> But the president's speech pushed PB back to 8:20 at the last minute (I guess)...


That's tough to figure out, because I know my TiVo had changed the start times on Fox primetime Monday night by 20 minutes as early as Sunday morning (when I checked my To Do list).


----------



## rockislandmike (Sep 20, 2005)

Agreed - if Izzy ends up back on the staff, I'm not sure I'll be able to watch the show anymore --- that would just be TOOOO much.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> That's tough to figure out, because I know my TiVo had changed the start times on Fox primetime Monday night by 20 minutes as early as Sunday morning (when I checked my To Do list).


You may be right about that. Perhaps I checked the times on Saturday or something, because I am certain that the last time I checked, the GA finale was on the To Do list for Monday.

It really doesn't matter in the end, because I would have missed the GA finale even if I had known about the time shift for PB. PB and _Everwood_ are both higher ranked on my SP list and I would have chosen them over GA.

I was just annoyed that it came down to that kind of choice because GA is my top SP on Sunday night. (_The Sopranos_ gets a lower rank b/c it repeats so many times.) If the finale hadn't been moved to Monday, there would have been no problem. Why couldn't ABC air the finale next Sunday? It just doesn't make sense to me to shift the LAST episode of the season to a different night when it's been on Sunday all year long.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Magnolia88 said:


> ... Why couldn't ABC air the finale next Sunday? It just doesn't make sense to me to shift the LAST episode of the season to a different night when it's been on Sunday all year long.


I agree with you there. And, to top it all off, it was anti-climatic at best. I think ABC's programmers have been sniffing a little too much whiteout.


----------



## PeteEMT (Jul 24, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I also check the TiVoCommunity forum several times a day, using the "new posts" feature, so if anything turns up in the Season Pass Alerts forum (and something always does), I see it without having to make a special trip.
> 
> This place saves lives!
> 
> ...


 If your TiVo'ing for or with an S.O., it's definitely lives


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

ABC aired GA exactly when it was scheduled, 9:00p. They changed the 8:00 show to the previous nights GA so they could join it in progress.

You might blame the President, Fox for changing the time of PB or even yourself for not checking for conflicts. I don't see how you can blame abc which aired the show exactly when it was scheduled.



Magnolia88 said:


> Yes, I figured it out. The short answer is that it got trumped by _Prison Break_ and _Everwood_, my Monday shows.
> 
> I don't have time to check my To Do list on a daily basis, but I check it every weekend for the upcoming week. I checked it on Sunday and everything was fine (I thought). PB was at 8, and _Everwood_ and GA were at 9. (I have DirecTiVo.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

lew said:


> You might blame the President, Fox for changing the time of PB or even yourself for not checking for conflicts. I don't see how you can blame abc which aired the show exactly when it was scheduled.


 . . . and if you had bothered to read the rest of the thread, you will see I did just that. I blamed Bush, he's an easy target.  And the speech is the reason that GA got lost in the shuffle on Monday.

But I stand by my criticism of ABC for moving the SEASON FINALE to another night when the show has been on Sunday ALL SEASON LONG. It was a boneheaded scheduling move imho.


----------



## Andrew_S (Nov 12, 2001)

Magnolia88 said:


> But I stand by my criticism of ABC for moving the SEASON FINALE to another night when the show has been on Sunday ALL SEASON LONG. It was a boneheaded scheduling move imho.


They're doing the same thing for Alias next week. CBS shows the Survivor season finale on a different night as well. It's not that all unusual.


----------



## etemple (Oct 26, 2003)

mrpantstm said:


> While I don't know what the sex was with Mark, as Addison commentted, it was to scratch an itch. So I'd figure while the sex with Mark may have been good, there was no love there while with Derek, at least for Addison there is love and that's what makes the difference in her staying with Derek...for now I guess.
> 
> Derek though it would seem has fallen out of love with Addison and so the sex isn't that great. I think the only reason he's still with her is his belief he's a good guy and he wouldn't break his vowes. Now that He and Meredith have uhh stooped to Addison's level, it might be enough for him to move on from Addison.


Not so. In the episode where Mark comes to Seattle, it was made clear that Addison actually did have feelings for Mark--she moved in with him after Derek left, and it was only a few months later that she decided to try to work things out in her marriage.

There is a conversation between her and Mark where he asks her, if she has told [Derek], and we are supposed to understand that to mean, has she told Derek that the thing with his best friend wasn't just about sex. But she hasn't told him. . .


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Isnt Desperate Housewives finale next sunday two hours. If so they are taking the 10-11pm slot. Its hard to air two two hour finales on the same night.

Plus they want to see reaction if they moved it on the schedule. If they were gutsy they would have put it on the targeted time slot of thursday.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Andrew_S said:


> They're doing the same thing for Alias next week. CBS shows the Survivor season finale on a different night as well. It's not that all unusual.


May not be unusual....but it's still STUPID. :down:


----------



## etemple (Oct 26, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> May not be unusual....but it's still STUPID. :down:


 Here Here~!


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

After all this stressful talk about the prez cutting into the Gray's Anatomy finale, clearly, some humor is needed. Jump to about 3 minutes into this video from the ABC upfronts, featuring a spoof on the lesbian shower scene:






Side note: I couldn't think of a single TV show that can't be improved with a lesbian shower scene. And that includes The L Word.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

General Feelings Expressed said:


> "Ohhhh I won't be able to watch if they let Izzy back on the staff."


Yes it would be so unrealistic, better send that girl to Darfur or have her ship out to Iraq like that other doctor show does with their rule-bendin' law breakers.

_The helicopters are falling!
The helicopters are falling!_


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

jschuur said:


> After all this stressful talk about the prez cutting into the Gray's Anatomy finale, clearly, some humor is needed. Jump to about 3 minutes into this video from the ABC upfronts, featuring a spoof on the lesbian shower scene:


Now THAT was funny!!!


----------



## tracy12725 (May 18, 2006)

Im such a virgin i managed to screw it up and missed mondays full 2 hours...and accidently let half of sundays get deleted...grrrrrrr....i would gladly pay if someone has it!! i loooooove this show


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

markz said:


> I am with you. I check a couple of times a week to make sure everything is setup correctly. I also have 2 DTiVos so that helps. Monday night when the president was speaking, I setup 2 networks on one DTiVo and the other two(that I cared about) on the other DTiVo so that overlaps would not be a problem. Now that I think about it, it might not be a bad idea to always have the 4 main networks separated like that! Then those shows that run an extra minute wouldn't mess up a show from another network.


I have two SA recorders, but yes, I've handled things like the Kentucky Derby (where NBC might run long, while the ESPN post-race show starts on time) in just this way, putting the NBC recording on one TiVo and the ESPN on the other.

I also subscribe to the Season Pass Alerts forum, so that if I don't get a chance to log onto the forum, the titles of the new and bumped threads are emailed to me. Very handy.

And for those who would like to have one master record of all their SPs in one place, I recommend MeeVee. You can add shows to your planner for just one network (like a SP) or everywhere, all the time (like a wishlist). There is no 'First Run' option, so it will show you ALL the episodes of a show, but that makes it a nice cross-check against what the TiVos are doing. With the MeeVee planner showing me everything I can see that an episode is a re-run, so if I'm in a hurry, I don't have to go digging through the TiVo's Guide Data to confirm that a show didn't turn up in the To Do List because my SP is FRO and the episode is old.

Jan


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

jschuur said:


> After all this stressful talk about the prez cutting into the Gray's Anatomy finale, clearly, some humor is needed. Jump to about 3 minutes into this video from the ABC upfronts, featuring a spoof on the lesbian shower scene:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the laugh.
"Oh Hell No!"


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Priceless....lotsa friends are gonna see this one!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Ladd Morse said:


> Now THAT was funny!!!


Ditto!

Now where was Kat Hiegl at the event?


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

jlb said:


> Now where was Kat Hiegl at the event?


WOW! You're right! I was chuckling so much at the skit that I didn't realize she wasn't there.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Uhhh, isn't anybody gonna mention that the actress that played Dr. Hahn was the star of the movie 'Series 7?'

Oh wait, I just did. 

My wife and I knew someone's gonna die for sure now.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Finally got around to watching it today. I thought it was a very good episode and since most of my comments have already been said, I'll just quote:



Gunnyman said:


> I HATE HATE HATE Meredith and McDreamy involved again. It means the show will focus on her more next season instead of the much better ensemble cast.


Agreed.



scooterboy said:


> Once again, the best piece of acting in the show was done by George.
> 
> When he and Meredith were sitting on the floor and he apologized to her, the pain and shame in his face was very genuine.
> 
> It's not the first time this quirky little actor has outshone the pretty people.


Agreed. Great scene



Amnesia said:


> I thought Meredith looked amazing and Callie looked like a football player (especially next to George).


I agree that Callie looked like a football player, but I've never seen Meredith look amazing.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

That shower scene spoof was BRILLIANT! Bailey's "Oh _hell_ no!" at the end was perfectly played.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> That shower scene spoof was BRILLIANT! Bailey's "Oh _hell_ no!" at the end was perfectly played.


Looks like it's no longer there.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Surely it's been archived somewhere. It's too good to lose.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Surely it's been archived somewhere. It's too good to lose.


I hope someone reposts it. I missed it.


----------



## Wheens (Jan 1, 2003)

My bad. I let House conflict in the SP ranking and missed the 2 hr finale.
Anyone still have it and willing to burn it for me? I'll gladly pay for it. 

TIA


----------



## harrisgtz (Nov 2, 2004)

I set my vcr to record this show because the TIVO had a conflict for other shows. Now I just found out that my vcr did not record. If anyone has it in back up and can make a DVD or VCR copy I will pay all cost. e-mail to [email protected]


----------



## RavenJWolfe (Jun 2, 2006)

disco said:


> BTW, the song they were playing over the ending (from when Karev was consoling Izzie all the way to the credits) was "Chasing Cars" by Snow Patrol. I've had it on loop since the show ended.


Holy crap.. me too- I freakin love that song.. before I got the song I kept replaying the end of the episode.. Haha.. (gotta love Tivo.) I even copied the episode to my computer. (I actually have the song on NOW... creepy..)

They did a show in Dallas, Texas the 25th of may and I SO wanted to go but didnt get a chance.



quezsmith said:


> Does anyone still have this episode? I will gladly pay for it!!
> 
> Jan


I have it on my computer. I think it was recorded at lower quality for tivo space reasons.. but.. I do have it.



Stevo-DC said:


> So Meredith has this big talk with the chief about how he stayed with his wife because it was the "right thing to do" then she proceeds to sleep with Derek? Those two just piss me off. I still don't see what McDreamy sees in Meredith. Dr. Addison-Shepherd is much more attractive, probably doesn't have an eating disorder and has her act together.


I think Addison is more attractive, sure.. but I dont think Derek should have gotten back together with her. She commited adultery. You forgive them, then send them on their merry cheating way.

The only thing is, I have grown to somewhat 'like' Addison... and it bugs me. Like when she reemed Alex for being an ******* all the time. And just... certain things. She really is a good person, she just made some 'very' bad choices. And personally it wouldnt hurt my feelings if she just went back to Marc.

----
Man all this 'punishment for Izzy.. punish Izzy..' needs to stop. I think she acted psycho yes. I think it was wrong of her to 'steal' that heart from another man, yes. But she wasn't thinking clearly, she didnt wan't Denny to die, and felt that that was the best course of action at the time, despite her warped logic. 
I liked Denny, and was sad to see him go, even though I saw it coming. I dont think she is really going to quit, I think they will all just blame her 'quitting' on being upset and she really didnt mean it. But then again I don't know what will happen. 
----

Callie may look like a football player but there's always Jenny Craig right? 
Ha.. come on give her a break- George is her McDreamy ^_^
---

Normally I dont think Christina is very pretty but she looked like a Geisha at the prom. Very nice Sandra!



Lee L said:


> And for those talkiong about how hot it was between Addison and McDreamy that time in teh shower, that was a result of McDreamy being mad at Meredith, not some sudden lust for Addison.


I totally agree. (not some sudden lust for Addison.)

----

I like McDreamy.. don't get me wrong. He is TOTally hot.. I just want to make out with the tv. But dude.. Robin.. er Fin is such a _nice guy..._  I really like him and it's sad thinking shes just going to cast him aside like all the other men she slept with to get over Derek. And I really feel like it would break Fin's heart, he really seems into Merideth. I mean.. He's got _plans!_

When he walked up to her though at the end and said, "Come on, I'll drive you home." I thought.... _<In the BATmobile!>_ 

Who can resist that!!??



Grumpy Pants said:


> I actually -hate- George. I was hoping that right after they killed Kenny... I mean Denny, they would come back a kill George.
> 
> I was very happy to see Denny dead and glad to see Izzy destroyed by it.


holy crap man.. hidden anger issues?



Ladd Morse said:


> Question from GA noob -- exactly why does a surgeon who most likely earns more money in a year than I will see in a lifetime live in a trailer?


Most likely because:
1. He had a nice house, nice life in Manhattan or where ever it was he and Addison lived, and then she screwed it up. So he wanted to get away from everything that reminded him of her, so he got a small house, and a LOT of open land, (as opposed to cramped cityscape.)

or 2. He likes the outdoors.



etemple said:


> Not so. In the episode where Mark comes to Seattle, it was made clear that Addison actually did have feelings for Mark--she moved in with him after Derek left, and it was only a few months later that she decided to try to work things out in her marriage.
> 
> There is a conversation between her and Mark where he asks her, if she has told [Derek], and we are supposed to understand that to mean, has she told Derek that the thing with his best friend wasn't just about sex. But she hasn't told him. . .


Yes I gathered that same conclusion as well.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Raven... why so shy? Come on out of your shell. 

That's one hell of a first post... welcome!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Welcome to the Tivolution, Raven! Great first post. :up:


----------

